# Pressure limits of 1,3,5,6 gallon carboys



## MedPretzel (Dec 31, 2005)

There has been a lot of talk about imploding carboys in the recent months, and with my marti-jet experiment, I was told by a friend that I should watch out for pressure levels inside my carboy.


I proceeded to tell him that if the pressure got too big, the orange cap of my experiment would pop off. (It sounded good, doesn't it?)





Well, my question is: would it really? How many bar/mmHg do our glass carboys withstand? 1, 3, 5, 6 gallons? I know this is maybe more of a question for George (I wouldn't even know where to begin with looking for who makes carboys), but maybe someone else knows.


How about those better-bottles? How much can they withstand? 


Another reason I'm asking this is that I'm thinking of upgrading my pump to a slightly more powerful one, but am worried to risk a possible exploding carboy.


Thanks everyone!


----------



## masta (Dec 31, 2005)

Based on all the info we have in the post below I would say you are safe keeping the pressure less than 40 in Hg which roughly 10 in Hg above atmospheric 29.92 in Hg.


Keep in mind I do not believe carboys are not pressure rated at all and I too think the orange cap would pop off if the pressure was to increase too much.


Getting a gauge and hooking it to your pump before hand might be worth the effort!


 [url]http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=7 86&amp;KW=imploding&amp;PN=0&amp;TPN=12 [/url]http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/fo...ID=7 86&amp;KW=imploding&amp;PN=0&amp;TPN=12 *Edited by: masta *


----------

